# Small green bottle with grooves on each side.



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 17, 2020)

The bottom inside of the bottle is not completely even and it has some small bubbles throughout it. I believe it was made in 1957 because of the 57 on the bottom, however I thought screw on tops started being used in the late 60s or early 70s. Anyway, does anyone have any information on this bottle, what is contained and if it’s worth anything?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 17, 2020)

Screw Tops were used long before late 60's or early 70's. LEON.


----------



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 17, 2020)

Any idea what it contained?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 17, 2020)

May have contained a medicine.  Just my guess.  Not worth much, no embossing, not early enough. Sorry.


----------



## Sc0rpi0nHunter (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you for the information. I have a lot of bottles that I found and am trying to go through, it’s useful to have a community that knows what they’re doing as I have no clue and am trying to learn.


----------



## Foreshore9 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cool looking bottle !


----------



## slugplate (Apr 18, 2020)

I can't be exact, but screw tops, I believe, go back to colonial times. In Europe, I'm thinking it was even before that. However, they did become more popular in the 20s and you'll find tons of bottles with screw tops from the 20s to this day. The color of your bottle is amazing though.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks like a worn down side strap whiskey flask or medicine bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

slugplate said:


> I can't be exact, but screw tops, I believe, go back to colonial times. In Europe, I'm thinking it was even before that. However, they did become more popular in the 20s and you'll find tons of bottles with screw tops from the 20s to this day. The color of your bottle is amazing though.


John Landis Mason patented a screw finish glass jar known as a mason jar US patent no. 22,186 in 1857.  Heinz received a patent for the first screw top catchp bottle in 1890.


----------

